# Happy Thanksgiving Son in Heaven



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OK I have done good last night and this morning but the closer that I get to finishing the cooking the more it is getting to me. So I thought I would try to do something different this year and see if it helps. Thank you all for being YOU and for taking the time to share my son!!


OK this first video was one of Kenny's favorite songs when he was young. He used to blare it on the radio and do the little flying dance. He was so cute. He was so skinny that if there would have been a way for him to hop off the bar stool and fly he would have. Trust me he tried. :HistericalSmiley: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QTahrYXCChI

The second is of the song that he and his cousin discussed about 3 months before I lost him that if either one of them were to die that they would make sure that it is played at the funeral. This is a link to the dedication page on my site. :smcry: 

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/SiteDedication.html

This one was also played at the funeral but I know it is true. I just know it is. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h4qPKc6_x2k

So maybe he is looking down on me today and saying mom I love you and we will be back together someday. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=J6Zfx5qra_g









Happy Thanksgiving Son. I love you and miss you dearly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wish you nothing but great memories of your son this holiday season, Becky.

~Brit


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I wish you nothing but great memories of your son this holiday season, Becky.
> 
> ~Brit[/B]


Thank you Brit. This is so hard. I look out my window and just, well you know. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Becky, you have touched my heart, I wish you warm and wonderful memories also of your beloved son, Kenny, today and always :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: oh my gosh , holidays must be the hardest time of the year for you . I'm so sorry :smcry: one day we will all have a big thanksgiving together in a much better place :grouphug:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I never know what to say to someone who has lost a child, it doesn´t make any sense. :smcry: 
I just wanted you to know that my heart totally goes out to you and i will be praying for you to find comfort and peace today, every holiday and every other day for that matter. I am sure he is very much alive in your heart and he´ll always be. :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Kenny with us. My heart is so tender for you.
[attachment=30045:Angel_gif.gif]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I think you need a hug as much as I need to give one today.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Becky ~ The videos were beautiful. The songs are amazing. 

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Your son lives on in your heart. He will remain there, until you meet again. He loves his mommy so very much.

We love you, Becky :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Now I'm crying for you, and your Kenny. I pray you're okay.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Remember my posting back a short while ago, (I believe it was his anniversary in heaven) that every time you feel that tug at your heart,, that is him and yes, I'm certain when you 'thought' maybe he was looking down and saying Mom I love you... well that 'thought' is just that!
You and he have that unbroken circle of love and neither time/nor space can break that.
I absolutely 'felt' a special closeness to my sister today.... she loved Thanksgiving so much and always made it such a fun day. We spent a lot of time recalling special times with her and they brought smiles..not tears as I expected.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Becky, what a wonderful mom you are and will always be. Thank YOU for sharing that with us--we care about you and love you very much--I'll be thinking of you tonight and hoping you are ok--we're all here for you :grouphug: 
--Pam


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Becky......there are no words. I'm sorry for your loss. How awful for you and your family......


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well the day is over the cooking is done and the family have gone home. It has been a very hard day. While I was with my brothers and sister, and my mom and dad, I was OK but I caught myself going off alone just to be with me and Kenny. It was cute though because every time that I thought I was alone I have either brother in law following or my nieces and two very special people. They were my nephew and his wife. They were with Kenny when he wrecked the truck and Wayne held him as he took his last breath. So we did as we do every holiday we do this little tribute that I go through for him. But this time they were able to see the love that all of my SM family have for me and my son. It really pulled at their heart strings. I know they worry about me. I try to be strong but it is so very hard. Then when I catch myself laughing or smiling I think of him and want to hear his laughter in my ear so bad. 


I love you all so much and you do not know what you have done for me to be able to share my son with all of you. You are as much a part of my family as the family I had in my presence here today. We may never be able to see each other face to face, but that will never change the way that I feel towards all of you. 

Thank you will never be enough words for how I feel towards you all.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm praying for you. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: Bless your heart Becky! I know it's got to be tough to go through the holidays without Kenny. Thanks for sharing about him. I can tell he is a very loved son.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aw, Becky the songs are beautiful. It must be so hard for you on holidays and every other day. I pray that you hold on to the several happy memories you have of him and I truly do believe he is watching from heaven and was telling you how much he loves you. He will always be with you and your family. :grouphug: 
Thank you for sharing him with us. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky, I just don't know what to say. I hurt for you and can't imagine the loss you feel. I send you a long hug and wish I could be there to hug you in person.

Marsha


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just beautiful, Becky. My heart goes out to you at this time of year. I lost a sister two years ago, and I know how hard it is for my mother.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Becky........the sun rises and sets and long days are sometimes forgotten, but memories are in our hearts forever. Wishing you happy memories today and throughout the holidays. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: hugs and tones of hugs are being sent to you from me :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. Yesterday was a very hard day but I made it through yet another. You all are so very sweet to think of me and post in this thread. I know my son is still with me in my heart and at times I think I feel his presence. Some may call me crazy but there are some things that happen around here that do not happen by themselves. I feel as though Kenny knew I needed him dearly yesterday and last night and he came to me. After everyone had left me and my daughter were in the house alone. I had gone to the restroom and while in there the dogs went crazy as they do when someone comes into the house. I come back to the living room and Rhonda is sitting there with a strange look on her face. I asked her who was here and why were the dogs acting crazy. She just looked at me and said mom look at the front door. The door was closed shut I know this for a fact when I went to the bathroom but when I returned it was open. There was no breeze last night, and even if there were there is no way it could have opened the door. I know it was either Kenny or one of my grandparents that passed here on this property. I used to think that my granny was with us at times because I have one of her rocking chairs and it would go to rocking on it's on. But I really do not believe this was either of them. Kenny knew that I had a hard day yesterday and after this happened I found out that Rhonda had gotten pretty upset at once and she said she just kept asking him "bubba why can you just not be here, mom needs you so bad." 


Some will read this and say I have gone wacko, but that is OK. I thought that I would share what a gift that myself and my daughter received on Thanksgiving day.

I love you and and am so appreciative of everything that you have done for me to help me get through the hardest thing that I think a person can go through. You are more than friends to me, you are like family that I tell my feelings to. I do not do that with my relatives because I do not want them to worry about me. Thank you for the gift of being able to share it with all of you.

And Joe if you read this, thank you for creating such a wonderful place that so many people from different walks of life can come to and unite. SM is a place that I am very proud to call my home in cyberspace.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Having 3 kid's myself I can not imagine the pain of trying to go forward with life after losing a child. It's so unnatural for a child to go first. You have done a wonderful job of paying tribute to Kenny's memory. You are a special mommy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, God bless and keep you. Allowing you the peace your heart seeks.

Melanie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Becky, your son will always be a big part of your soul and it deeply saddens me to think about the pain you will always suffer. There are no words I can say to make it right, other than..I am here for you as your friend. You know my # ..:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

